# I need help.i am using Meghbala broadband (PMPL) and using router TP-LINK (TL-WR740N)



## sbhadra_se (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello guys, I am using Meghbala (PMPL) Broadband and using the router TP-LINK(TL-WR740N). I took my connection about 6 months ago.I myself installed the WiFi with my net connection and it was going well.i could connect all my devices iPad and mobiles without any interruption to the WiFi but since last 2 months unfortunately one day when i opened my iPad it asked me to login .I logged in but within 30 mins the net connection automatically logged out not the WiFi. WiFi was as it is full signal but after every 30 mins the net connection is logging out automatically and i have to again login to connect to internet but it gets logged out.I am using the net and while using the internet its logging out within 30 mins not when the net is idle.Please help or else i cannot download any big files during night when i go to sleep.Before the net got logged out after 24-30 hours but now 30 minutes.To egt logged into my net now i have to get log in through my pc and not to close the window of the login page.then the net connection is not logging out but it is not possible to switch on my pc the whole night.Lots of electricity will be lost.Please help.Tell me what net settings to change what to configure .Thanx a lot for helping me friends..


----------



## Moy (Oct 29, 2015)

First of all you can't download 24x7 over mobile or tablet, for that use laptop or desktop

call pmpl customer care and ask them to maximize your "auto-logout time"..it helps


----------

